

Cooking Sous Vide The DIY Way - tptacek
http://www.popsci.com/diy/article/2010-01/cooking-sous-vide-inexpensive-diy-way

======
icey
I've been doing a ton of cooking with the Auber PID controller mentioned in
the article (off of tptacek's recommendation, actually - thanks!); and I'm
here to tell you that it will change the way you think about cooking.

Outside of the fact that you know you're going to end up with something cooked
to the perfect temperature every time, it's made me much more adventurous when
deciding _what_ to cook. It's pretty cool to be able to try new things out and
know you're going to at least get them cooked appropriately.

If you're interested in doing this at all, you should also read this great
guide: <http://amath.colorado.edu/~baldwind/sous-vide.html>

It really is an amazing way to cook things; and it's been really interesting
to discover how different proteins react to the long cooking times.

------
tptacek
$5 immersion heater! Why didn't I think of that? I wonder if it'll work.

~~~
icey
You're using a rice cooker right now, right?

I messed around with my rice cooker a little bit and it seemed like my temps
varied a fair amount. I switched over to using my crock-pot and it's made my
temps remain much more stable.

~~~
tptacek
Yeah, I use a Black & Decker RC880 rice cooker, and I get _very_ tight
temperature control. I may have gotten lucky.

